
World's biggest firms foresee $1T climate cost hit - okket
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-climate-change-companies-disclosure/worlds-biggest-firms-foresee-1-trillion-climate-cost-hit-idUSKCN1T50CF
======
Quequau
$1 Trillion USD seems to me to be a woeful understatement... like less than a
tenth of the cost. I guess the rest is assumed to be borne by the working
class.

